# Songs that move you....



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

You know when you listen to a piece of music, or a song, at a certain time in your life and it perfectly captures that instant - your mood, the place you were in at the time, how you were feeling - and whenever you hear it now, it immediately takes you back to that bittersweet moment? I was wondering if any of the Expats here in Spain have a particular song that sums up their feelings about being here now, or how they felt at the time of moving abroad that captures that moment and reminds them of it whenever they hear it??


It would be nice if on replying, perhaps you could post a link to the actual song so we can get a flavour of the moment too!

Tally.xx

This is quite a recent one of mine - I'm not a country rock fan at heart, but something about it sings to me!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

was it whitesnake who did "here I go again on my own" that always reminds me of my first divorce... a bit cheesy now in retrospect, but I heard it on the radio the other day and it brought back bitter sweet memories, which stopped me in my tracks!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> was it whitesnake who did "here I go again on my own" that always reminds me of my first divorce... a bit cheesy now in retrospect, but I heard it on the radio the other day and it brought back bitter sweet memories, which stopped me in my tracks!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes there are songs like that...but what about your move here? Anything playing at the time that you hear now and it brings back memories of that move or how you feel living in Spain??

Tally.xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Don't know why but at times of any emotion good or bad Nessum Dorma always moves me/calms me/takes me to another level. I think I was humming that as I went through the Chunnel 

If I'm down Abba's Dancing Queen stops me going for a rusty razor. I'd defy anybody to slash their wrists to that.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Speak of the devil....!! Hi Stevie!

The song that reminds me of our move here, was a song from a few years ago, but it was on a cd that we put into our car and it got stuck so it played over and over again!!!

"this summer" by Squeeze!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> I think I was humming


You were Steve....I just put it down to a long drive in a hot car!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> You were Steve....I just put it down to a long drive in a hot car!



You´re certainly sharp tonight Xt arent you!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm just waiting for the AC/DC link - or somethign by Harry Secombe? What's your tune, XT??

Tally.xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> I'm just waiting for the AC/DC link - or somethign by Harry Secombe? What's your tune, XT??
> 
> Tally.xx



he strikes me as being a Status Quo kinda man to me LOL

I´ll get me coat 

Night all Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

An inspirational song for me in my teens was "Hold your head up" by Argent.....in 1972.

As for moving to Spain.....I don't really know.....cos I don't listen to any modern music.

So it'll have to be Argent......


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> You know when you listen to a piece of music, or a song, at a certain time in your life and it perfectly captures that instant - your mood, the place you were in at the time, how you were feeling - and whenever you hear it now, it immediately takes you back to that bittersweet moment? I was wondering if any of the Expats here in Spain have a particular song that sums up their feelings about being here now, or how they felt at the time of moving abroad that captures that moment and reminds them of it whenever they hear it??
> 
> 
> It would be nice if on replying, perhaps you could post a link to the actual song so we can get a flavour of the moment too!
> ...


Well, this one (if I can overcome my lack of technical expertise) is how I have felt a lot of the time since being in Spain, or just in Fuengirola. Plus its a very good excuse to listen to The Clash. (How I miss them!  )


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I´m not doing you tube links, too complicated for me. But now I´m here in sunny spain, the songs that I love to hear are

"summer breeze" by the Isley Brothers
"Hotel California" by the Eagles
"somewhere down the crazy river" by Robbie someone
... to name but a few, these songs always make me feel sunny and happy???? 

I´m into Eagles, Bon Jovi, Journey, Heart...... "soft metal" type stuff, I think they call it

Jo xxx


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Caz.I said:


> Well, this one (if I can overcome my lack of technical expertise) is how I have felt a lot of the time since being in Spain, or just in Fuengirola. Plus its a very good excuse to listen to The Clash. (How I miss them!  )
> 
> YouTube - The Clash - Should I stay or should I go


Excellent Caz, and with the backing vocals in Spanish, very appropriate

As for the question, go on, quedate, no te soples!

Xose


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> You know when you listen to a piece of music, or a song, at a certain time in your life and it perfectly captures that instant - your mood, the place you were in at the time, how you were feeling - ....]


Whilst preparing to move, during the drive down, at the fiestas everywhere, on the radio, on the TV - this piece of Europop drove me mad and the kids loved it...

Also shows where O'leary got his ideas from for Ryan Air


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> I´m into Eagles, Bon Jovi, Journey, Heart...... "soft metal" type stuff, I think they call it


Mindless cack is what I call it!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Mindless cack is what I call it!


of course you would !!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Xose said:


> Excellent Caz, and with the backing vocals in Spanish, very appropriate
> 
> As for the question, go on, quedate, no te soples!
> 
> Xose


Thanks Xose, you know I never realised about the backing vocals being in Spanish before, I could never work them out but I just thought it was Joe Strummer's strange accent!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Xose said:


> Whilst preparing to move, during the drive down, at the fiestas everywhere, on the radio, on the TV - this piece of Europop drove me mad and the kids loved it...
> 
> Also shows where O'leary got his ideas from for Ryan Air
> 
> YouTube - Mai-ai hee music video with romanian lyrics translated (român? ?i englez? subtitrari)


Ha ha ha. I remember this one. Another "classic pop" tune. Especially the lyrics - " send Picasso a beep"! What were they on? :lol:

Oh I do enjoy it when we have the expat disco here! :clap2:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Ha ha ha. I remember this one. Another "classic pop" tune. Especially the lyrics - " send Picasso a beep"! What were they on? :lol:
> 
> Oh I do enjoy it when we have the expat disco here! :clap2:


ooh, so do I Caz. It's been a while since we had a boogie or a good old sing song on here....perhaps we need a little light relief once in a while. Sun's shining, vino a-flowing and a little Saturday evening partaaaay!!! (Even if it is Europop!) Bring on the fiestas!!!

Tally.xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Yes there are songs like that...but what about your move here? Anything playing at the time that you hear now and it brings back memories of that move or how you feel living in Spain??
> 
> Tally.xx


But the songs that I remember from my move to Spain are the ones that helped me fall in love with my husband ahhhh:kiss:, so they don't really make me think of the move to Spain, but of meeting him
What a load of slushhhhh eh??


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

The most inspirational thing I ever saw and heard was _this_.....back in ´69 aged 15 I saw it in the cinema.......and my life changed forever!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> The most inspirational thing I ever saw and heard was _this_.....back in ´69 aged 15 I saw it in the cinema.......and my life changed forever!
> 
> YouTube - Born To Be Wild and Easy Rider (Slipshotfilms)


Aaahhhh, bless!!

Jo xx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

XTreme said:


> The most inspirational thing I ever saw and heard was _this_.....back in ´69 aged 15 I saw it in the cinema.......and my life changed forever!
> 
> YouTube - Born To Be Wild and Easy Rider (Slipshotfilms)


nah frigging in the rigging by sex pistol's


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

XTreme said:


> The most inspirational thing I ever saw and heard was _this_.....back in ´69 aged 15 I saw it in the cinema.......and my life changed forever!
> 
> YouTube - Born To Be Wild and Easy Rider (Slipshotfilms)


His sister Jane had a similar deep and profound effect on me in Barbarella.


----------

